# Old tadpoles aren't morphing



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

So I've got quite a few tads and they aren't morphing into froglets. They have been in quite the tough situation. My heat got turned off mid winter and it was down to less then 40 in the house. Luckily they had a heater in the tank housing their cups but it definitely had to have shocked them a little. So most people say they have tads morph at around 2-3 months even as late as 4 or so... All of these tadpoles were layed around August/September... So they have been tadpoles for 6,7,8 months now... I am using drinking water gallons I get from my grocery store with amazon water stuff to brown the water. I have had 4-5 successfully morph out but tht was in November/December. Anyone have a clue? Will they even morph out any more? Not a single one has legs not looks like they have legs inside them.


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

What species? And can you post pictures?


----------



## billygunn (Nov 1, 2010)

Im having this problem with some E. anthonyi tadpoles. My temps didnt go through the cold period like yours did though. They (tadpoles) are doing good, feeding, pooping etc. Im also curious to this question. My trio still lay eggs often and i have about 30 tadpoles now. the 1st group is like yours 6-8 months old now. thanks in advance.


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

Some of my ventrimaculata tadpoles were in the water from early October to early April, about seven months. I noticed slowed development over the winter when it was colder, (my house went to the low 60's at night) so I heated their setup by filling a ten gallon tank with a little bit of water, putting a fish tank heater in, and putting the tadpole cups in. All the tadpoles in the two oldest clutches popped front legs within a month of being put in the heated setup. I dont know if this is the same problem you are having, but I hope this helps!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Some tads take a long long time. Temps have some to do with it but like trevor said my vents can take up to 7 months. But my auratus only take 3 normally. I'd say don't worry they will morph at some point


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

My Ventirmaculata tads have been in the water since Oct 2012 and still no legs...


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

People do occasionally get some "Peter Pan" or forever tadpoles that never morph out. I think it may result from vitamin deficiencies.


----------



## billygunn (Nov 1, 2010)

i was thinking the temps might have some thing to do with my anthonyi not morphing but my temps werent that low, 68f for a low temp. any special food you feed anthonyi tadpoles? all my other tadpoles (oyapok and citronella tincs) are doing awsome. almost too awsome lol. im getting a clutch every 10-14 days now.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-meet-my-4-year-old-d-t-azureus-tadpoles.html


----------

